# Mat 24:20  وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ



## Michael (18 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة

ارجو توضيح معنى الاية التالية.

**Mat 24:20  وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ 

كما نعرف هذة الاية ضمن الايات التى تحدث بها المسيح عن علامات الساعة والمجىء الثانى لابن الانسان.

وكما نعلم فمجىء ابن الانسان لا يعلمة احد لا الملائكة الا الاب وحدة  وطبعا هذا دليل على علم الميح للمجىء الثانى لانة هو والاب واحد والا لما اكد ان الاب يعرف الساعة.

المهم اليس من هذة الاية يظهر ان علم الساعة غير محدد ؟؟

ام ان المسيح قال هذا كى يطمئن الناس الى عدم مجىء ابن الانسان بالصيف او الربيع او الخريف ام ان الامور مختلفة بفصول السنة الاربعة لدى المسيح ؟؟

واهل معنى ذلك ان المجىء الثانى لن يكون يوم سبت ؟؟

الا يستدل ان مجىء الانسان لن يكون بالشتاء او بالسبت ؟؟

لماذا استخدم كلمة صلوا ؟؟ الم يتم تحديد المجىء الثانى مسبقا ام انة كما يقول صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا ؟؟

ارجو التوضيح.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2009)

المسيح يتكلم في الأصحاح 24 عن مجيئه الثاني, الذي سيسبق بضيقة ضد كنيسته. هذه الضيقة تسبق رجوع المسيح المعلوم لديه و الآب فهم واحد

الضيقة التي تسبق المجئ الثاني ضيقة قوية, التي بسببها ستبرد محبة كثيرين
لذلك المسيح يطلب منا ان نكون قويي الإيمان و أن نكون قادرين الصمود برد الشتاء في حياتنا الروحية و بطالة الروح في يوم السبت, لنكون قادرين على تخطي هذه الضيقة, التي ستضل كثيرين لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً (العدد 24 من نفس الإصحاح).


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Mat 24:20  وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ*

+

سلام المسيح

كل عام و انتم بخير 


هذه الايات المباركة لا تتحدث عن القيامة العامة و مجىء المسيح الثاني ، بل تتحدث عن خراب الهيكل ، فيقول الوحي على لسان متى الرسول فى العدد ( 15 ) 

«فمتى نظرتم «*رجسة الخراب*» التي قال عنها دانيآل النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس - ليفهم القارئ - 

و بعدها يكمل : 

16 - فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال ... الخ ( الى نهاية الاعداد المذكورة )

و يُفسر القمص تادرس يعقوب هذا العدد و الاعداد التالية مستنداً الى تفسيرات الاباء الاولين قائلاً :

6. رجسة خراب الهيكل 
في العبارات السابقة حدّثنا السيِّد عن نهاية الهيكل وخراب أورشليم بطريقة خفيَّة، أمّا هنا فيتحدّث علانيّة، إذ يقول: "فمتى نظرتم رِجْسَة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدّس، ليفهم القارئ" [15]. هكذا كان السيِّد المسيح يدعوهم لقراءة سفر دانيال (9: 27)، ليتأكَّدوا من خراب الهيكل اليهودي. 


ما هي رِجْسَة الخراب هذه؟ 

أولاً: يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أنها تعني الجيش الذي به خربت أورشليم]؛ نقلاً عن كلمات السيِّد نفسه: "ومتى رأيتم أورشليم محاطة بجيوش، فحينئذ اِعلموا أنه قد اِقترب خرابها" (لو21: 20). فقد دخل الأمم الهيكل ودنَّسوه بل وحطَّموه تمامًا، وكان ذلك علامة نهاية الملكوت الحرفي، وقيام الملكوت الروحي. 
ثانيًا: يقول القدّيس جيروم: [يمكن أن تفهم عن تمثال قيصر الذي وضعه بيلاطس في الهيكل أو (تمثال) هادريان الفارسي الذي أُقيم في قدس الأقداس... في العهد القديم يُدعى التمثال بالرِجْسة، وقد أضيفت كلمة "خراب"، لأن التمثال قد وُضع في وسط الهيكل المهجور.] وقد أخذ القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بذات الرأي أيضًا. 

ثالثًا: يرى القدّيس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه أن هذه الرِجْسَة إنّما تُشير لما يحدّث في أيام ضد المسيح إذ يقول: [أعطى الله علامة كاملة عن مجيئه الأخير، إذ يتحدّث عن أيام ضدّ المسيح. يسمِّيها رِجْسَة لأنه يأتي ضدّ الله ناسبًا كرامة الله لنفسه. إنها رِجْسَة خراب لأنه يدمر الأرض بالحروب والقتل. يقبله اليهود، فيأخذ موقف التقدّيس، وفي الموضع الذي تقام فيه صلوات القدّيسين يستقبلون الخائن كمن هو مستحق لكرامة الله. وإذ يصير هذا الخطأ شائعًا بين اليهود فينكرون الحق ويقبلون الباطل، لذلك يطلب الله (من شعبه) أن يتركوا اليهوديّة ويهربوا إلى الجبال حتى لا يعوقهم أتباعه ولا يؤثِّرون عليهم.] 

و تحدث القديس هيلاري على ان رجسة الخراب ربما تشير لما يحدث في ايام ضد المسيح ، و حتى إن كانت تشير الى ذلك فليست أيام ضد المسيح هي القيامة العامة .. 

و تحديداً ، هذه الاعداد لا تشير الى نهاية العالم و المجىء الثاني ، و لكن المسيح تحدث عن نهاية العالم و مجيئه الثاني فى مناسبات كثيرة و هذا يؤكد معرفته الازلية باليوم الذي سيكون فيه القيامة  ، و هذا بديهي جداً فكيف للدائن ان لا يعلم متى سيدين ؟! أو كيف لديان العالم أن لا يعلم متى سيدين العالم و متى سيحاسبهم  ( حسب أعمالهم ) ؟! 

و منطقياً لا ينفع فى يوم المجىء الثاني أية صلوات أو إبتهالات الى الله ! .. و لا يضير الانسان أن يكون هذا المجىء فى شتاء أو صيف أو ربيع او خريف ! لان وقتها ستنحل أرواحنا من أجسادنا و نلبس الانسان الجديد الذي يسمو فوق الزمن و المادة


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عزيزى My Rock على الاجابة وارجو ان تخبنى ان كانت من نتاج محصلتك ام عن تفسير.

شكرا عزيزى  REDEMPTION على الاجابة ولكن وفى واقع الامر فاظن ان الايات تتحدث عن المجىء الثانى ولذلك بالرجوع الى بداية الاصحاح وتحديدا الاية الثالثة:

Mat 24:3  وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟» 

سلام ونعمة.
*


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2009)

michael قال:


> *شكرا عزيزى my rock على الاجابة وارجو ان تخبنى ان كانت من نتاج محصلتك ام عن تفسير.*


 
اجابتي مبنية على دراستي الخاصة و مؤكدة و مدعمة بالتفاسير المسيحية


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Mat 24:20  وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ*

+

الاخ الحبيب Michael

كل سنة و انت طيب

يخلط البعض فى هذا الاصحاح تحديداً بين المجىء الثاني و بين خراب اورشليم و تدمير الهيكل . و يظنوا أن الكلام بمجمله يتحدث عن المجىء الثاني ، و هذا فى الواقع خطأ ، فالمسيح تبارك إسمه يتحدث فى البداية عن خراب اورشليم ( بما فيها الاية التى ذكرتها انت عن الهروب فى الشتاء و الصلاة ) و بعدها يتحدث عن المجىء الثاني ..

و لنتابع سوياً الاصحاح كله ..


Mat 24:1  ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل.
Mat 24:2  فقال لهم يسوع: «أما تنظرون جميع هذه؟ ا*لحق أقول لكم إنه لا يترك ههنا حجر على 
حجر لا ينقض*!».

واضح جداً من بداية الحديث أن المسيح تبارك إسمه يتحدث هنا عن الهيكل و أبنيته الجميله 

Mat 24:3  وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين: «قل لنا* متى يكون هذا* و*ما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر*؟»

هنا التلاميذ يسألونه عن أمرين :

1- متى يكون هذا أي متى لا يكون هناك ( حجر على حجر لا ينقض ) اى خراب الهيكل 
2 - و متى يكون إنقضاء الدهر اى مجيئه الثاني

Mat 24:4  فأجاب يسوع: «انظروا لا يضلكم أحد.
Mat 24:5  فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين.
Mat 24:6  وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب. انظروا لا ترتاعوا. لأنه لا بد أن تكون هذه كلها. ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد.
Mat 24:7  لأنه تقوم أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن.
Mat 24:8  ولكن هذه كلها مبتدأ الأوجاع.
Mat 24:9  حينئذ يسلمونكم إلى ضيق ويقتلونكم وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم لأجل اسمي.
Mat 24:10  وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون ويسلمون بعضهم بعضا ويبغضون بعضهم بعضا.
Mat 24:11  ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين.
Mat 24:12  ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين.
Mat 24:13  ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.
Mat 24:14  ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم. ثم يأتي المنتهى.

هنا أخبر المسيح له المجد التلاميذ - و يخبرنا معهم - عن علامات المجىء الثاني و خراب اورشليم مجمله دون تفاصيل .. بل بإختصار وبإجمال

Mat 24:15  «فمتى نظرتم «رجسة الخراب» التي قال عنها دانيآل النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس - ليفهم القارئ -

ثم يبدأ هنا فى سرد بعض التفاصيل . و يبدأ اولاً بخراب اورشليم ..


Mat 24:16  فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال
Mat 24:17  والذي على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا
Mat 24:18  والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع إلى ورائه ليأخذ ثيابه.
Mat 24:19  وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام!

و السؤال المنطقي هنا .. ما علاقة الحبالى و المرضعات فى تلك الايام ؟ و لماذا ويل لهم  ؟ و هل سيصنع هذا فارقاً كون انهن حبالى و مرضعات أو لا ؟! بالطبع هذا الامر ينطبق فقط على خراب اورشليم و تعثر هروبهن 


Mat 24:20  وصلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت

نفس الامر بالنسبة للشتاء أو السبت .. فهل هروبنا في الشتاء يختلف عن هروبنا فى الصيف يختلف عنه فى باقى الفصول ؟؟ ثم ممن سنهرب ؟؟ و هل سيكون فى هذا الوقت مجال للهروب ؟؟


Mat 24:21  لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون.

وهنا يتحدث سيدنا عن ايام ( ضد المسيح )

Mat 24:22  ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام.
Mat 24:23  حينئذ إن قال لكم أحد: هوذا المسيح هنا أو هناك فلا تصدقوا.
Mat 24:24  لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا.
Mat 24:25  ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم.
Mat 24:26  فإن قالوا لكم: ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا! ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا!
Mat 24:27  لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان.
Mat 24:28  لأنه حيثما تكن الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور.
Mat 24:29  «وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السماوات تتزعزع.
Mat 24:30  وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير.
Mat 24:31  فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها.

و يكمل سيدنا الحديث عن المجىء الثاني ، بهذه الاعداد المباركة


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عزيزى My Rock 

شكرا عزيزى  REDEMPTION على الافاضة  ولكنى والحقيقة قد قرات كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير بعنوان "المجىء الثانى ومتى يكون؟ وما هى علاماتة ؟" وقد استشهد بهذة الاية بالصفحة رقم 22 و 23 كبداية للفصل الثانى لكتابة والذى بعنوان علامات المجىء الثانى ونهاية الازمنة.
*


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2009)

Michael قال:


> *شكرا عزيزى My Rock *
> 
> *شكرا عزيزى REDEMPTION على الافاضة ولكنى والحقيقة قد قرات كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير بعنوان "المجىء الثانى ومتى يكون؟ وما هى علاماتة ؟" وقد استشهد بهذة الاية بالصفحة رقم 22 و 23 كبداية للفصل الثانى لكتابة والذى بعنوان علامات المجىء الثانى ونهاية الازمنة.*


 

الضيقة هي علامة من علامات المجئ يا Michael
الأخ *REDEMPTION* صائب عندما يقول أن العدد 20 لا يشير الى الأختطاف أو المجئ الثاني, بل الى الحادثة  التي تسبق المجيئ

كل سنة و أنت طيب يا*REDEMPTION** *


----------



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Mat 24:20  وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> ثم يبدأ هنا فى سرد بعض التفاصيل . و يبدأ اولاً بخراب اورشليم ..
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح، لكن أحب أن أضيف شيئاً...
بالإضافة إلى كون هذه الآيات نبوة صريحة عما سيحدث في خراب أورشليم عام 70م...
فهو أيضاً ينطبق رمزياً على المجئ الثاني، حيث أن خراب أورشليم هو صورة مصغرة للمجيء الثاني و نهاية العالم...

Mat 24:16  فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال
الجبال ترمز للسمو و العلاء...(أورشليم على جبل صهيون...الله سلم الشريعة على جبل...المسيح  صلى على جبل الزيتون...إلخ)
فالنجاة في المجيء الثاني تكون بالهروب إلى الحياة مع الله...

Mat 24:17  والذي على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا
من هو في قامة روحية عالية لا يعود ليهتم بالأرضيات و العالم الزائل لكي ينجو

Mat 24:18  والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع إلى ورائه ليأخذ ثيابه.
الذي وضع يده على المحراث، يكمل عمله و لا ينظر للوراء و لا يعود يهتم أيضاً بالأمور العالمية

Mat 24:19  وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام!
أي المرتبطين بالأرضيات

Mat 24:20  وصلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت
صلوا ألا يكون خروجكم من هذا العالم و أنتم في شتاء (= برودة روحية....لكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين) و لا في سبت (= راحة...أي و أنتم في تراخي و كسل...)


و طبعاً لا ينفي هذا أنه كان يتكلم عن خراب أورشليم أيضاً...


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2009)

*+*

و أنت طيب يا أستاذي الذي أتعلم منه طول الحياة 

بالنسبة لتعليق الاخ الحبيب johnnie

كلامك أيضاً مظبوط ، و هذا يُعطينا فكره عن (( أحترام )) الله تبارك إسمه لــ (( عقل )) الإنسان و يطالبه بأن يفتح عقله و قلبه و يسمو عن التفسير الحرفي إلى التفسير الروحي أو الرمزى الذى دائماً يكون هدفه هو الروح و خلاصها .

ولو تأملنا حتى فى الحروب القديمه لشعب الله ،، و المجاعات ،، و المصائب ،، و غيرها من الكوارث التي لاحقت الانسان نتيجة بعده عن الله و شركه بالله ،، نفهم ان الله يعطينا رسالة بنتائج الخطية و أثارها السلبية على النفس البشرية البعيده عن الله ..

كلام الله حي 

و فعال ..

و نافع لكل العصور و الازمان و الطبائع ..

هذا هو كلام الله الحي النابع بالحقيقة من لدن الله تبارك إسمه

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين جميعاً


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أبريل 2009)

michael قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> ارجو توضيح معنى الاية التالية.
> 
> ...


*
حبيبي michael
الآية المقدسة لم تحدد أي شي بالنسبة لزمن خراب أورشليم
فقد يصبح الخراب في فصل الشتاء يوم السبت أو بالعكس تماما ... 
فالآية لم تتطرق نهائيا إلى تحديد موعد الخراب
إضافة إلى ذلك أنا أرجح التفسير الرمزي للشتاء و السبت
الذي عرضة تفسير أنطونيوس فكري
*


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا يا أحبة.

الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلكم اداة لمجد اسمة القدوس.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------

